# Cách đánh giá chất lượng tấm nệm



## TranTam (16/3/19)

Một tấm nệm tốt, phù hợp với thể trạng người sử dụng luôn đóng góp một phần không nhỏ trong việc đem lại giấc ngủ ngon. Tuy nhiên làm thế nào để chọn được một chiếc nệm tốt? thì đây chắc hẵn là câu hỏi mà nhiều người đều thắc mắc đúng hông ạ. Qua bài viết này Thegioinem.com sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn Cách Đánh Giá Chất Lượng Của Tấm Nệm và phân tích đặc tính vật lý của từng loại nệm để giúp bạn dễ dàng lựa chọn cho mình dòng nệm tương ứng với sở thích nhất.






_Nệm Cao Su Liên Á Ladome Blue_​
Theo các chuyên gia trong lĩnh vực sản xuất nệm thì mỗi dòng nệm sẽ có cấu tạo và chức năng riêng để đáp ứng nhu cầu cho tất cả người tiêu dùng. Cũng như mỗi chúng ta đều có sở thích không giống nhau, người thì thích nằm nệm êm mềm, còn người thì thích nằm nệm có độ phẳng cao, cứng. Do vậy trên thị trường có khá nhiều dòng nệm được sản xuất từ nhiều chất liệu khác nhau từ cao su, lò xo, cho đến bông ép. Để đánh giá chính xác nhất về chất lượng của một tấm nệm thì mời các bạn cùng tham khảo thông tin bên dưới:

*1. Kết cấu của nệm:*
Về mặt kết cấu, có thể chia các loại nệm trên thị trường thành 2 nhóm khác nhau.

+ Loại nệm có kết cấu rỗng: Điển hình nhất là nệm lò xo, với kết cấu rỗng cho phép không khí lưu thông một cách hiệu quả. Tuy nhiên, cũng vì vậy mà độ vững chắc của nó không thể sánh bằng so với những loại nệm khác trên thị trường.

+ Loại nệm có kết cấu nguyên khối: Với kết cấu đồng chất hay không đồng chất. Loại nệm điển hình trong nhóm này là nệm cao su và nệm bông ép. Điểm cộng của loại nệm này là đảm bảo sự vững chắc, có khả năng nâng đỡ cơ thể hiệu quả và tuổi thọ cũng tương đối cao. Tuy vậy nhưng nó có khuyết điểm là không đảm bảo độ thoáng mát như mong muốn. Khi thời tiết nóng bức thì bạn sẽ cảm thấy hầm nóng ở lưng, đặc biệt là nệm bông ép.






Nệm bông ép Edena với đa dạng màu sắc, kích cỡ​
*2. Thành phần chế tạo*
Hiện nay, phương pháp phân loại nệm phổ biến nhất trên thị trường là dựa vào thành phần chế tạo. Trong đó, đa phần nệm có ruột được sản xuất chủ yếu là từ các loại chất liệu như cao su nhân tạo, cao su thiên nhiên hay kim loại.

+ *Nệm cao su thiên nhiên*: được sản xuất 100% từ mủ cao su thiên nhiên, có khả năng đàn hồi vượt trội, thoáng mát, thân thiện với môi trường và an toàn cho sức khỏe của mọi người. Tuy vậy, mức giá của nó khá cao so với các loại nệm khác trên thị trường.

+ *Nệm cao su nhân tạo*: Được chế tạo với thành phần 100% Polyurethane hay hiểu đơn giản là một biến thể của chất dẻo dưới dạng bọt xốp (foam). Đặc tính của nó khá giống với loại nệm thiên nhiên nhưng mức giá có phần rẻ hơn nhiều.

+ *Nệm bông ép*: Thành phần chính là xơ polyester được ép chặt thành tấm với độ phẳng và cứng. Bề mặt cứng của nệm giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể người dùng khá tốt. Nếu ai có vấn đề về cột sống hay trẻ em đang ở tuổi phát triển, hoặc người già thì nên sử dụng loại nệm này vì nó có độ phẳng cao giúp phần cột sống lưng luôn được giữ theo tư thế thẳng, cột sống không bị cong vẹo.

+ *Nệm lò xo*: Cũng là một loại nệm khá phổ biến, bên trong được kết cấu gồm nhiều lò xo kết nối với nhau tạo thành khung và được phủ lên nhiều lớp lót để gia tăng sự đàn hồi. Với chiếc nệm này người dùng sẽ luôn luôn có được giấc ngủ êm ái.

*3. Lớp vỏ nệm*
Để đánh giá nệm thì lớp vỏ cũng tương đối quan trọng. Chức năng của nó là bảo vệ phần ruột nệm những đồng thời cũng quyết định đến hình dáng, thiết kế bên ngoài của chiếc nệm. Có hai loại vỏ nệm phổ biến hiện nay là loại có khóa kéo và loại chần viền, mỗi loại đều có ưu nhược điểm riêng.

+ Khóa kéo: chủ yếu được sử dụng cho nệm cao su và nệm bông ép. Ưu điểm của loại này là bạn có thể dế dàng tháo lắp để vệ sinh, giặt giũ thường xuyên. Tuy nhiên lớp áo này khá mỏng.

+ Khóa chần viền: đay là loại thường thấy ở các sản phẩm nệm lò xo. Ưu điểm của áo nệm chần viền là vải cao cấp, dày dặn, và khá thoáng mát. Nhược điểm là bạn không tháo ra để giặt được.






Nệm Lò Xo TATANA với lớp áo nệm 4D Spacer Thoáng Mát​

Dựa vào kết cấu, đặc trưng vật lý cũng như những yếu tố mà chúng tôi kể trên, người dùng có thể dễ dàng hơn trong việc lựa chọn nệm cho gia đình. Cần phải hiểu rằng, bất kỳ loại nệm nào cũng đều có ưu nhược điểm riêng, quan trọng là sản phẩm mà bạn lựa chọn phải đáp ứng được mục đích sử dụng tốt nhất cho mình. Để biết thêm chi tiết về sản phẩm, khuyến mãi bạn có thể liên hệ:

Hotline tư vấn trả góp: *0909060325*





--------------------------------
*THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ:*
Website: thegioinem.com
Hotline:  0292 6546.325 - 0906 686 325 -  0909 800 325

Thegioinem.com​


----------

